# impressive......



## prc911

doesnt get better than this....

Dorothy McLeod and Leroy McLeod, married 65 years, die hours apart


----------



## Blanca

awe that's so sad and sweet. I remember after my grandpa died my grandmother said, "well, it wont be long for me now." she held his hand as he passed away and said he'd come to her in her dreams asking her if she's ready to join him.


----------

